# NRW-CTF-Cup 2012



## asc09 (7. Februar 2012)

Termine: 

11.03.2012 - RSC Dinslaken 
07.04.2012 - RSV Grefrath 
06.05.2012 - Haardbiker 
27.05.2012 - ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike 
24.06.2012 - Sturmvogel Essen 
02.09.2012 - DJK Adler Bottrop
15.09.2012 - RV Adler Lüttringhausen
21.10.2012 - Rad-Club Buer / Westerholt​
Infos:
www.nrw-ctf-cup.de​


----------

